# CAO Italia Gondola Cigar Review - Bad Draw, Horrible Burn



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I frequently enjoy CAO's other offerings, the CAO Brazilia Amazon and Samba, both of which I have been very pleased with. Itching to try something...

Read the full review here: CAO Italia Gondola Cigar Review - Bad Draw, Horrible Burn


----------

